# New Mini pricing at Weaknees $150, includes lifetime



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

Check it out. $150 for the Mini with Lifetime!

http://www.weaknees.com/cart/TiVo-Mini-DVR-Companion-tivo-mini-with-TiVo-Lifetime-Service.html?m1track=googlebase&utm_source=googlebase&utm_medium=cse&utm_campaign=export_feed_gb&gclid=CIPuidme0MACFa_m7AodbysAUw#googlebase

WeaKnees still has it for $99 plus the $150 for Lifetime, on Amazons site???


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

http://zatznotfunny.com/2014-09/tivo-mini-drops-service-fee/


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I was predicting the $180 price range - this is really good!


----------



## jlww68 (Jul 31, 2012)

How does that affect Tivo Customers who have been paying the $5.99 monthly fee? Bought 3 Mini's last December. Are we still going to pay the fee every month?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Anywhere to buy tax free for CA?


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

jlww68 said:


> How does that affect Tivo Customers who have been paying the $5.99 monthly fee? Bought 3 Mini's last December. Are we still going to pay the fee every month?


I have one Mini that was on the $5.99. It's been deactivated though.
I guess that we will find out soon enough.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

Amazon still has them for $84.99. 

Should I gamble and buy it, and maybe get lifetime rolled in?

Or wonder if new TSNs will be released to segregate the old stock pricing from the new bundled product lifetime service built in?


----------



## roto (Dec 11, 2001)

blacknoi said:


> Amazon still has them for $84.99.
> 
> Should I gamble and buy it, and maybe get lifetime rolled in?
> 
> Or wonder if new TSNs will be released to segregate the old stock pricing from the new bundled product lifetime service built in?


I just gambled and bought a couple from Amazon. I figure it won't be tied to TSN, as all the ones currently on the shelves at Best Buy just jumped up in price, and I can't imagine they wouldn't honor the new plan if purchased. Maybe I'll try and get BB to price match to Amazon, too, and get one that way.

Worst case, I return them all.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

dam i bought 2 on Aug 18th direct from Tivo. Only $175 per but had to buy a $25 code. Maybe I can get $25 back from each of them???


Great price drop tho.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

trip1eX said:


> dam i bought 2 on Aug 18th direct from Tivo. Only $175 per but had to buy a $25 code. Maybe I can get $25 back from each of them???
> 
> Great price drop tho.


You still have your 30 return window, to use as leverage.

I think that they'll work with you.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Just picked one up at BestBuy ($150 at register) with a price-match to Amazon's $85. Even with sales tax, it seems like a good bargain. Either my unit will qualify for no-cost PLS or I return it to the store--no harm, no foul. Sweet!


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

chiguy50 said:


> Just picked one up at BestBuy ($150 at register) with a price-match to Amazon's $85. Even with sales tax, it seems like a good bargain. Either my unit will qualify for no-cost PLS or I return it to the store--no harm, no foul. Sweet!


Brilliant!


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

chiguy50 said:


> Just picked one up at BestBuy ($150 at register) with a price-match to Amazon's $85. Even with sales tax, it seems like a good bargain. Either my unit will qualify for no-cost PLS or I return it to the store--no harm, no foul. Sweet!


Great thinking for sure. I might wait and try my chances tomorrow.
I'm betting that TiVo will ask the purchase date and I think the cutoff/start date
will be the 9th.

Of course BB will have it figured by then.

Oh well.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

chiguy50 said:


> Just picked one up at BestBuy ($150 at register) with a price-match to Amazon's $85. Even with sales tax, it seems like a good bargain. Either my unit will qualify for no-cost PLS or I return it to the store--no harm, no foul. Sweet!


That is definitely the best strategy to try to sneak this through. I have a feeling that will probably work too. I might have to give this a try at my local Best Buy myself.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

so starting tomorrow, existing Mini users can Upgrade to lifetime for $50


----------



## tsheley (Oct 12, 2007)

spaldingclan said:


> so starting tomorrow, existing Mini users can Upgrade to lifetime for $50


I just called and this is what I was told also. I was told if you do it online the change won't happen until after you current 1 year commitment. If you call in they will be able to make it happen right away and you will get rid of your monthly $5.99 charge. We will see.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

spaldingclan said:


> so starting tomorrow, existing Mini users can Upgrade to lifetime for $50


That is what I was hoping for! A nice transition program - so if you buy a TiVo at the old price, you now know what it will cost for service.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> Just picked one up at BestBuy ($150 at register) with a price-match to Amazon's $85. Even with sales tax, it seems like a good bargain. Either my unit will qualify for no-cost PLS or I return it to the store--no harm, no foul. Sweet!


as did I, thanks. I'm thinking buying a mini after the announcement so I've got proof showing I paid "full price" then returning after activation of this unit?


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

overFEDEXed said:


> Great thinking for sure. I might wait and try my chances tomorrow.
> *I'm betting that TiVo will ask the purchase date and I think the cutoff/start date
> will be the 9th.*
> 
> ...


Sure, anything's possible in this buyer-beware, corporate-run world, but I don't see that happening. If the store price is the newly upward-adjusted $150--which presumably reflects the addition of PLS--what difference does it make whether you bought it on Sep 8 or Sep 9? Now, if you activate service before TiVo announces the new PLS arrangement (or before any declared effective date for the deal), I could see an argument for differentiation. But of course I have no intention of activating until I know that PLS is included--otherwise, back to the store goes the Mini.

My only real use for the Mini for now would be to be able to ditch the CableCARD for my second (master bedroom) Premiere, which is incurring Comcast's nefarious $10 monthly "Additional Digital Outlet" fee. If I can amortize the cost of the Mini within a 10-month period, then it works for me. And if I decide to sell the bedroom Premiere, then I'm actually in-pocket on the deal.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

chiguy50 said:


> Sure, anything's possible in this buyer-beware, corporate-run world, but I don't see that happening. If the store price is the newly upward-adjusted $150--which presumably reflects the addition of PLS--what difference does it make whether you bought it on Sep 8 or Sep 9? Now, if you activate service before TiVo announces the new PLS arrangement (or before any declared effective date for the deal), I could see an argument for differentiation. But of course I have no intention of activating until I know that PLS is included--otherwise, back to the store goes the Mini.
> 
> My only real use for the Mini for now would be to be able to ditch the CableCARD for my second (master bedroom) Premiere, which is incurring Comcast's nefarious $10 monthly "Additional Digital Outlet" fee. If I can amortize the cost of the Mini within a 10-month period, then it works for me. And if I decide to sell the bedroom Premiere, then I'm actually in-pocket on the deal.


the hitch might be in the receipts, mine shows I paid 79.99 since I did a PM.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> the hitch might be in the receipts, mine shows I paid 79.99 since I did a PM.


Well, as I said, anything's possible, but I don't see TiVo asking for a copy of your sales receipt. They have long used the TSN for tracking purposes, and that is probably the only identifier they will be going by.

But we shall soon have all questions put to rest. Thank you, CEDIA, for pushing out this TiVo development and for getting my new Atmos-enabled Denon AVR-X5200W in my hands this week a month earlier than expected!


----------

